# Squirrel predictions



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Cant wait for the season to open, some of my favorite hunting, what's everyone think the hunting will be like this year? Saw alot last year didnt get out as much as I wanted.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Squirrel numbers are very good around me. I'll be out there first thing Sat. morning!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

we have no closed season over for them, so we can shoot them all year round.they are realey a big pest here.


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

You may want to wait until Sunday morning Justin.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I think squirrel hunting gets better after the leaves come down.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Them buggers are everywhere. 410 until the leaves drop then a 22 lots of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

w


aacosta said:


> Cant wait for the season to open, some of my favorite hunting, what's everyone think the hunting will be like this year? Saw alot last year didnt get out as much as I wanted.


America is covered up with 100 JILLION squirrels


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Numbers this year in my Hood are down, In past years we had so many they would be Tearing open Trash Bags on Garbage days!!! Worse than Rats!! This year it's like where's all the damn Squirrels at?? Iv only seen a few?? Bad birthing year or what?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

JAA said:


> Numbers this year in my Hood are down, In past years we had so many they would be Tearing open Trash Bags on Garbage days!!! Worse than Rats!! This year it's like where's all the damn Squirrels at?? Iv only seen a few?? Bad birthing year or what?


Same here not that i mind .


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, we can sit in the dining room and open the slider and pop the crap out of them. The only time they disappear is when a hawk is around.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I have a walnut tree in the side yard, I opened the boat to work on it squirrels climbed in when
I went inside and started putting walnuts in the boat.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope Justin caught on to the fact season opens Sunday! Things look bleak around me. There are so many guys with dogs and some of them just hammer the squirrels all season leaving few to none for those that have to hunt on foot and without dogs. One guy told me he shot 200 a year so you can see between him and the coyotes squirrels are scarce. 

I have considered driving south in an effort to find hunt-able numbers, maybe an area with less greedy people but time is always limited. Good luck to those with squirrels enough to hunt.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Wolverick said:


> I hope Justin caught on to the fact season opens Sunday! Things look bleak around me. There are so many guys with dogs and some of them just hammer the squirrels all season leaving few to none for those that have to hunt on foot and without dogs. One guy told me he shot 200 a year so you can see between him and the coyotes squirrels are scarce.
> 
> I have considered driving south in an effort to find hunt-able numbers, maybe an area with less greedy people but time is always limited. Good luck to those with squirrels enough to hunt.


Had not checked the calendar recently.


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

The calender hasn't changed in years. Just tryin to help you out bud


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

before anyone says it... the calender changes every year. I meant the opening of sg season


----------



## I'd rather be fishing (Dec 19, 2016)

JAA said:


> Numbers this year in my Hood are down, In past years we had so many they would be Tearing open Trash Bags on Garbage days!!! Worse than Rats!! This year it's like where's all the damn Squirrels at?? Iv only seen a few?? Bad birthing year or what?


A couple years ago my hood had more squirrels & rabbits than I could count. This year I've got a family of foxes, owls, hawks and the occasional coyote. Chunks of fur everywhere, I think nature figured out where the buffet table was located.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I intend to hunt this year, I have not hunted these for prolly 50 years. I intend to use a pellet rifle, good luck to all


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Got out, it was hot, drenched in sweat.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Those look like huge gray squirrels.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Martian said:


> I intend to hunt this year, I have not hunted these for prolly 50 years. I intend to use a pellet rifle, good luck to all


 I usually use a pellet rifle also. I don't have to worry much about where the pellet might land.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Save the tails and tie some killer gill flies.. Works great for ice flies, too. Instant pot stew. Good catch!


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> Save the tails and tie some killer gill flies.. Works great for ice flies, too. Instant pot stew. Good catch!


 Mepps will buy them.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Pellet gun works fine just have to be a little more careful where you place your shot. Lot more fun that way. Shot em like you are bowhunting deer and they’re dead before they hit the ground!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Pellet gun works fine just have to be a little more careful where you place your shot. Lot more fun that way. Shot em like you are bowhunting deer and they’re dead before they hit the ground!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Yup.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Pellets rifles are all I carry for small game too. My biggest problem is choosing which rifle I want to take on a given day.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Wolverick said:


> Pellets rifles are all I carry for small game too. My biggest problem is choosing which rifle I want to take on a given day.


 Yeah, I own several.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Pellet gun works fine just have to be a little more careful where you place your shot. Lot more fun that way. Shot em like you are bowhunting deer and they’re dead before they hit the ground!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I use .25 cal air rifles. Don't have to be quite as precise.


----------

